# Help with Khorne tactics



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok so this is kinda gonna go with armylists, but im a veteran gamer of WH40k yea all three of my current armies (space marine, Daemonhunters, guard) are imperial. I have been playin against alot of choas marines and daemons and i gotta say i like what i see. Im planning on starting a khorn army in the next few weeks, guys got any suggestions on what units i should get and the tactics for them?


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

well that depends on which army your starting a khorne army for? if Chaos marines the i reccomend a Khorne lord with jump pack and lightning claws, a squad of raptors with mark of khorne, BERZERKERS BERZERKERS BERZERKERS, and the rhinos to transport them. for heavys i would recomment defilers as that seems to be the fluffy choice, for functionality i say landraiders as a squad of 9 berzerkers with a khorne lord without jump pack and lightning claws charging into an enemy squad is humorus. as for elites the fluffly choice seems to be dreadnoughts but i recommend going with khorne terminators as the terminators are the best possible elite choice in a chaos army. 

tactics are simple, kit your termines for CC and deep stike them in, rush forwards using cover with everything you have. the sooner you get to cc the sooner your winning and onto the next game.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Check this out:

*Kharn the Betrayer*
Pts: 165

*Daemon Prince*
- Mark of Khorne
- Wings
Pts: 140

*TROOPS*

*Khorne Berserkers*
Skull Champion
- Bolt pistol
- Power fist
8 Khorne Berserkers
- Bolt pistols
- Close combat weapons
Pts: 229

*Khorne Berserkers*
Skull Champion
- Bolt pistol
- Power fist
9 Khorne Berserkers
- Bolt pistols
- Close combat weapons
- Personal Icon
Rhino APC
- Combi-flamer
Pts: 300

*Chaos Space Marines*
Aspiring Champion
- Bolt pistol
- Bolter
- Power fist
9 Chaos Space Marines
- 7 bolters
- 2 meltaguns
- Bolt pistols
- Icon of Khorne
Rhino APC
Pts: 275

*HEAVY SUPPORT*

*Land Raider*
- Daemonic Possession
Pts: 240

*2 Obliterators*
Pts: 150

Total: 1,499/1,500

With this list you're generally looking to rush your opponent inside your transports, letting them fire the majority of their anti-tank shots at your Land Raider, hiding your smaller Rhinos behind the larger battle tank.

Once you're close, let Kharn and his buddies out of the Land Raider (that'd be the 9 man unit of 'Zerks) and charge something. The Daemon Prince should also be in combat with something else ideally while your second unit of Berserkers and Chaos Marine Squad get ready to charge something in your next turn. The Obliterators _Deep Strike_ in, using one of the two Icons to prevent scatter and provide emergency fire support to deal with things like Vindicators and other vehicles or infantry that are a threat to your chances.

This army will suffer a bit against Tau and Eldar since they're quick enough to keep you at arm's length and have good anti-tank weapons, so you'll need to be careful against them and utilize your Obliterators flawlessly.

If, however, you were thinking Chaos Daemons, here's a sample list:

*HQ*

*Bloodthirster*
- Unholy Might
- Blessing of the Blood God
Pts: 275

*Skulltaker*
- Juggernaut of Khorne
Pts: 175

*TROOPS*

*10 Bloodletters*
- Chaos Icon
Pts: 185

*10 Bloodletters*
- Chaos Icon
Pts: 185

*8 Bloodletters*
Pts: 128

*8 Bloodletters*
Pts: 128

*ELITES*

*3 Bloodcrushers*
- Chaos Icon
Pts: 145

*3 Bloodcrushers*
- Chaos Icon
Pts: 145

*HEAVY SUPPORT*

*Daemon Prince*
- Mark of Khorne
- Iron Hide
- Instrument of Chaos
Pts: 130

Total: 1,496/1,500

For this list, it's very simple. You split the army into two halves like usual.

Wave 1:
Bloodthirster
Bloodletter unit with Icon
Bloodletter unit
Bloodcrusher unit

Wave 2
Daemon Prince
Bloodletter unit with Icon
Bloodletter unit
Bloodcrusher unit

Skulltaker can join any one of the units other than the Bloodthirster when _Deep Striking_ in, so you can pick which half you want him to go in.

The Bloodthirster and Daemon Prince should be looking to go after tanks while everything else goes infantry hunting. You have exactly zero ranged attacks with this army so you'll want to hug cover with your softer Bloodletter units and let the MCs and Bloodcrushers take the heat. Use the Icons to prevent scatter when DSing and try to pick one half of the enemy army to pick on. Land near it, destroy it and by then he won't have too much left to shoot at you with, so use your fast Bloodthirster to get over to them and tie them up until the rest of your army can arrive. Above all, remember the objectives! Your 8 man Bloodletter units are great at running off and taking objectives after they're done wiping out a unit - just stay in cover or a few bolter shots will finish you off pretty quick.

Hope this helps!

Katie D


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

fabius bile with units of regular csm the have the mark of khorne doesn't work that bad either also don't look to transports for berzerkers the massive numbers works better


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

lordbloodshed said:


> fabius bile with units of regular csm the have the mark of khorne doesn't work that bad either also don't look to transports for berzerkers the massive numbers works better


I disagree wholeheartedly.

Rhinos are extremely cheap. Cheaper than 2 Berserkers, in fact. I highly doubt that dropping the two or three Rhinos in your average list is going to help anybody achieve "massive numbers". Berserkers are still Space Marines and as tough as Marines are, even they won't last long just running headlong at the enemy. That's Ork (and Black Templar, strangely enough) territory.


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly.
> 
> Rhinos are extremely cheap. Cheaper than 2 Berserkers, in fact. I highly doubt that dropping the two or three Rhinos in your average list is going to help anybody achieve "massive numbers". Berserkers are still Space Marines and as tough as Marines are, even they won't last long just running headlong at the enemy. That's Ork (and Black Templar, strangely enough) territory.


i know that but when it comes to close combat experts that are fearless if you happen to loose close combat you take aditional wounds and the fact that they are csm gives them a better chance than orks since at least they can shoot i would know i play them both now for the fabius bile part it can make the csm better than berzerks in combat and you can control the extra weapons to give them more advantages in combat but it does come at a risk but what good is the game if you always play it safe also for elites add in some possesed marines of some chosen they work nice raptors and bikers with icons of khorne do as well and a little oblitorator firring support never hurt anyone


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

i wish i could help with the daemon route but no experience there but i do know the blood thirster daemon prince and skrall work wonders


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

lordbloodshed said:


> i know that but when it comes to close combat experts that are fearless if you happen to loose close combat you take aditional wounds and the fact that they are csm gives them a better chance than orks since at least they can shoot


Assuming we're still talking Berserkers, then I'd probably say that they're just as good at shooting as Orks since Orks generally carry weapons that fire multiple shots and come in larger numbers than 'Zerks.

As for being Fearless and suffering extra Wounds in combat, I don't know about you, but I'd rather take a few extra saves than take a morale check with severe negative modifiers, possibly (even probably if I've been beaten badly) failing and then being run down and losing the entire unit.


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Assuming we're still talking Berserkers, then I'd probably say that they're just as good at shooting as Orks since Orks generally carry weapons that fire multiple shots and come in larger numbers than 'Zerks.
> 
> As for being Fearless and suffering extra Wounds in combat, I don't know about you, but I'd rather take a few extra saves than take a morale check with severe negative modifiers, possibly (even probably if I've been beaten badly) failing and then being run down and losing the entire unit.


I'm not sayiing don't have them fearless but rather have the extra suport for them so that if a person does happen to beat you in close combat you don't care if you have to roll the extra saves because you have the numbers to do it as for me i would rather have one 20 strong unit of 'Zerks than two in rihnos any day because of that though i would loose out on the possible three extra plasma pistols and extra power weapon and i would have to say a chaos rhino is not complete without it being deamon possesed since that does protect it longer and better and if you are trying to make it move to your opponent faster the twin linked bolter on it works good being a deffensive weapon because you can still fire all weapons if it moves six inches though of course this probably wont happen till the 'Zerks have been dropped off now what is your oppinion on some of my other sugestions


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

lordbloodshed said:


> I'm not sayiing don't have them fearless but rather have the extra suport for them so that if a person does happen to beat you in close combat you don't care if you have to roll the extra saves because you have the numbers to do it as for me i would rather have one 20 strong unit of 'Zerks than two in rihnos any day because of that though i would loose out on the possible three extra plasma pistols and extra power weapon and i would have to say a chaos rhino is not complete without it being deamon possesed since that does protect it longer and better and if you are trying to make it move to your opponent faster the twin linked bolter on it works good being a deffensive weapon because you can still fire all weapons if it moves six inches though of course this probably wont happen till the 'Zerks have been dropped off now what is your oppinion on some of my other sugestions


I don't want to pull the "I can't read what you're saying" card, but I'm afraid I'm going to have to in this case. Please, please use some punctuation so we can tell when you're finishing a sentence.

Okay, now from what I've managed to decode from the above, you're saying that you'd rather have a 20 man unit of 'Zerks than a pair of squads in Rhinos because you're worried about losing too many men to No Retreat! Wounds. This logic simply baffles me. While I get that you don't want the last of your men dying to extra armor saves, I don't get why you're willing to lose the following:

- An extra power weapon/fist and/or meltabombs.
- The ability to move a steady 12" per turn instead of relying on running.
- Two scoring units instead of one.
- The ability to be in more than one place at a time on the battlefield.

Also, why the heck would you want to give your Rhino Possession? I mean, sure, that way it can fire its twin-linked bolter at stuff as long as it hasn't been destroyed, but that seems like a poor and inefficient reason to take Possession over extra armor. Agreed, it's only a five point difference, but every point counts.

As for the rest, I'll wait until it's been fixed and is legible before responding.

Katie D


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

extra scoring units do always help but sometimes you don't play objectives. the leage i am in due to the fact of saveing time usually just play kill points or victory points and under those restraints more people are usually better for your own good. 

As for the rest fabious bile with regular csm under any mark is good. weather you go for numbers or speed the gaurented strength bost with furios charge of the enhanced warriors upgrade is good for a legion. also the fact that there is more versatility in the weapon choices helps.

Now for fast attack i suggest raptors or bikers with marks of khorne for best results use both shouldn't need to say more there

In the elites catagory chosen space marines or possesed always work well i mean terminators are good and all but i would take either of them above the termis anyday. though if the points alow i would take one of each the diversity helps 

For firing support oblitorators and havocs work wonders. oblitorators can deapstrike into the best starting places with the multiple choices of weapons, while the havocs can cover the ranges strait from the start.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

I see you're still pushing the Fabius Bile list. I have one on Heresy (check in past posts) and it can be entertaining, but not as solid as a pure Berzerker list. First off, 1 in 3 chance your guys are going to maul each other or 1 will die per round. Second, adding 3 points to a regular marine and then placing an icon (minimum 10 points) just to get a similar unit is about the same price per model.
Third you have to use Fabius Bile. He's an alright character, but he costs more than a DP, for less effectiveness. For Berzerkers, any HQ will do, they will gladly kill for Blood and Skulls!

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

lordbloodshed said:


> extra scoring units do always help but sometimes you don't play objectives. the leage i am in due to the fact of saveing time usually just play kill points or victory points and under those restraints more people are usually better for your own good.
> 
> *Yes you are right here, but in this case you are speaking from your own experience, yet the OP did not mention not doing objectives. In the case of an all-comers list i would have to side with Katie.*
> 
> ...


This is merely my two cents on the matter, and i hope that it helps in any way, shape, or form.

-Trevor D


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Icedrake25 said:


> raptors with khorne would benefit more from the extra attack, having 3 attacks apiece while bikers would only have two. Remember that with bikes you have to keep one hand on the handlebars, and in this area nurgle would be better
> 
> -Trevor D


Actually bro, you _don't_ need to keep a hand on the bike to steer it anymore. So Bikers would get the same number of attacks as a Raptor if they both had the Icon of Khorne.

Raptors are considerably cheaper than Bikes, though. They're barely any more expensive than a loyalist Assault Marine and have access to a lot of nasty special weapons and Icons. :shok:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Actually bro, you _don't_ need to keep a hand on the bike to steer it anymore. So Bikers would get the same number of attacks as a Raptor if they both had the Icon of Khorne.
> 
> Raptors are considerably cheaper than Bikes, though. They're barely any more expensive than a loyalist Assault Marine and have access to a lot of nasty special weapons and Icons. :shok:


oh yes, you are right, i keep on mixing 4th edition and 5th edition in some areas. But Katie is right, the cheaper aspects of the Raptors makes them more appealing, especially if you threw a lord into the mix, that would be rather nasty. Sorry for the mix-up Justicar.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a, "big squad," guy. Running two squads of 'zerkers in rhino's is nice, tactically, but the, "cool as shit," factor of a big squad of 20 zerker's running on foot is classic. I've been known to throw Kharn in a squad of nine, throw them in a rhino, followed by a squad of 20, running every turn until the turn before assault. People are scared of berzerkers. People are scared of Kharn. People are scared of Kharn making it to their lines followed by a big squad of zerkers. :biggrin: Just a, "fun," list, though, really.


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

Not to break off the khorne theme, but I feel wholeheartily that swinging first in lower count squads can mean more than an extra attack and prefer slaneesh with raptors.

Rhinos should be mandatory with bezerkers, as any gun-line will be capable of controlling foot-slogging zerker damage. Even more true with non-objective games as it would give the shooty players at least 3 turns of hammering the expensive zerker squads (deploying 1" off the edge of deployment zone and rolling 6's on runs keeps you 1" away after two turns).

Rhinos arent bad transports and are extremely justifiable for any troop squad, though should objectives come up, that rhino can prove its worth over again.


----------

